# BatchDPG a Trojan?



## supertanno (May 2, 2010)

I have downloaded BatchDPG here:
http://filetrip.net/f7591-BatchDPG-(Unofficial)-1-60.htm

Since it is Filetrip, I expected it to be safe. However, McAfee tells me it's a Trojan (Generic.dx). Is McAfee right?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

No, lots of anti-virus programs detect programs like this as Trojans, but they aren't. So don't worry and go ahead and use it!


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Downloaded and scanned it myself. I did not find anything malicious, it's most likely just McAfee throwing you a false positive like it has been doing with a lot of things lately.


----------



## rhard3 (May 16, 2010)

this program is definatly ok! feel free to use it


----------

